# Finally



## SteveM (Dec 24, 2015)

After struggling with 3 Phase power, blown transformer, faulty latching contactor, learning a new language, and dealing with two electricians who didn't agree, I finally got the big lathe running yesterday. A big learning curve and a really good feeling as well. Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## brino (Dec 24, 2015)

Congratulations that is exciting!

Do you have any advice to share? What kind of issues plagued you and how could they be avoided?
Got any pictures?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## kingmt01 (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Kroll (Dec 25, 2015)

Start at the beginning


----------



## SteveM (Dec 25, 2015)

Posted several hours ago but don't see it so will try again later.


----------



## SteveM (Jan 17, 2016)

From the beginning. I purchased a 19x120 Summit lathe from a shop who needed the room for CNC machine. Rented a trailer, they loaded, and brought it to a friend's place as my door didn't allow for fork lift entry. While there he hooked it up to turn a large rod as it was blocking his machine so I knew it was working. After installing a 10x10 roll up door i0 Finally moved it to my shop. A friend gave me a used 15 horsepower 3 phase motor and I bought a converter panel from WNY which I wired to sub panel and motor. Motor just bummed. I misinterpreted the wiring chart on the motor when changing from high to low voltage 3 phase. Local shop identified and verified the motor. Then I ran wire and two disconnects for welder and lathe. Lathe ran briefly then nothing. Verified power to the disconnect. Friend who's an industrial electrician said the transformer was bad. Replaced and still no go. He came back and said contactor was bad. Failed to tell me, and I didn't know to ask, that I needed a latching contactor. Would only run if I held the start button. Second electrician diagnosed the problem. Yesterday I was able to turn and thread a 2 inch rod with O Ring groove. Amazed at how much difference the additional mass makes!


----------



## mksj (Jan 17, 2016)

Great that it is up and running. FYI, if you have a contactor with a NO contact, it is easy to wire it to latch/unlatch with momentary buttons, otherwise you could use a sustained button to keep the contact on.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 17, 2016)

SteveM said:


> From the beginning. I purchased a 19x120 Summit lathe from a shop who needed the room for CNC machine. Rented a trailer, they loaded, and brought it to a friend's place as my door didn't allow for fork lift entry. While there he hooked it up to turn a large rod as it was blocking his machine so I knew it was working. After installing a 10x10 roll up door i0 Finally moved it to my shop. A friend gave me a used 15 horsepower 3 phase motor and I bought a converter panel from WNY which I wired to sub panel and motor. Motor just bummed. I misinterpreted the wiring chart on the motor when changing from high to low voltage 3 phase. Local shop identified and verified the motor. Then I ran wire and two disconnects for welder and lathe. Lathe ran briefly then nothing. Verified power to the disconnect. Friend who's an industrial electrician said the transformer was bad. Replaced and still no go. He came back and said contactor was bad. Failed to tell me, and I didn't know to ask, that I needed a latching contactor. Would only run if I held the start button. Second electrician diagnosed the problem. Yesterday I was able to turn and thread a 2 inch rod with O Ring groove. Amazed at how much difference the additional mass makes!



Glad you are up and running. What little I know about high voltage sounds like a lathing relay wasn't working/ locking.


----------

